# Flipkart increases the minimum order amount for free shipping to Rs. 500



## KDroid (Mar 15, 2013)

Flipkart increased the minimum order amount for free shipping to Rs. 500

Not only that, Flipkart has increased the Delivery Fees to Rs. 50

So if you want to buy a Rs. 100 book whose MRP is Rs. 135, you'll have to pay Rs. 150 for it.

But I see that the discounts have increased slightly.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2013)

Ya agree, but still for anything expensive i preffer flippy


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2013)

200-300-and now 500.
After few days, they will stop selling low-cost products too.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 15, 2013)

I checked for an hp h1000 ear phones at flipkart, it was Rs.330/- and I was happy to place the order, but the addition Rs. 50/- took the overall cost to Rs. 380/-. Earlier it would have been only Rs.330/- and free shipping. Looked for it else where on the web, got it from gabbardeals.com for Rs.299/- + 50/- shipping (total Rs. 349/-). However, the packaging was not as good as flipkart and was done with DTDC (Rs. 50/- for something not even 100g is too much).


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 15, 2013)

Iam not  much effected because I purchase very less from flipkart ...Mostly from local markbet when it comes to computer or other electronic items and regarding books , I prefer HS18 , infibeam or my sunday local book market  most of the books are available at lower prices than the flipkart


----------



## KDroid (Mar 15, 2013)

Those who frequently buy books from FK are affected.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2013)

Flipkarts success has affected their minds, now if they see a dip in sales i wont be suprised


----------



## KDroid (Mar 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Flipkarts success has affected their minds, now if they see a dip in sales i wont be suprised



Far more experienced and capable people than you & me run the company.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 15, 2013)

rising prices affects everyone, not just just you


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 16, 2013)

if FK maintains the QoS, then i think people will be happy to pay 50...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 16, 2013)

yeah they increased the minimum order last month..was quite bugged...


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 16, 2013)

Not happy at all. I wanted to buy a pair of cheap sandals because rainy days are coming. I seen a Liberty at flipkart that I think can withstand the torture of rain and muds (thanks to govt.). It is Rs 499. Now I have to pay 50 rupees extra. So better I buy from shop.
Sometimes you need to buy cheap products, I need a deodorant, an aftershave. I was looking at flipkart. Now I won't. AFterall what is the use of buy 2 aftershave when one lasts years.

I should say Flopkart at its best


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 16, 2013)

did they increase because it was not financially feasible to ship a product and deliver home via ekart for a product below 500??Why this sudden increase...bought so many books under that...will have to review now...


----------



## KDroid (Mar 16, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> rising prices affects everyone, not just just you



You don't say.


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> did they increase because it was not financially feasible to ship a product and deliver home via ekart for a product below 500??Why this sudden increase...bought so many books under that...will have to review now...



Not feasible. I dont think so. Yebhi does ship for free al well as many websites. I recently bought 4 books from eBay seller "omplbooks". Prive is unbelivingly low and free shipping too. That too even for a book worth Rs 67.


----------



## reddick (Mar 16, 2013)

I too ordered a book on ebay which is Rs. 60 more expensive at FlipKart. The difference was that ebay shipped it for free and FlipKart was charging Rs. 60 as home delivery


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2013)

Too bad, now I am going to skip FK for books.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 16, 2013)

^^Homeshop18 and Infibeam are better option


----------



## dead.night7 (Mar 16, 2013)

"Some" ppl have started becoming rich...

"Some" ppl have started becoming rich...


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Mar 17, 2013)

i have already stopped ordering from fk.. if sales is too good for them they should have decreased the charges but its gone the other way... bye bye fk..


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 17, 2013)

That means no more buying books and other cheap items from flipkart. 
Infibeam,  here I come! 
For expensive items, I would still prefer fk unless I find it locally(at a cheaper rate).


----------



## KDroid (Mar 17, 2013)

+1 for HomeShop18


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 17, 2013)

really bad from flipkart. this means people who buy books from flipkart will skip buying.


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 17, 2013)

Missing LetsBuy


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 18, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Not feasible. I dont think so. Yebhi does ship for free al well as many websites. I recently bought 4 books from eBay seller "omplbooks". Prive is unbelivingly low and free shipping too. That too even for a book worth Rs 67.



yebhi charges Rs 75 for orders less than 500 . I feel HS18 and infibeam will follow the feets of flipkart sooner or later


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

Even with its discounts FK books are more expensive than infibeam and uread.
If you are buying imported maal then never use FK because they charge 10-40% more than infibeam and uread


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2013)

For Books Homeshop18 rocks... if book not available try Infibeam


----------



## nginx (Mar 20, 2013)

Flipkart is no longer viable for cheap products. All the discount will be eaten up by the shipping charge alone. I will only look to buy relatively expensive products from FK now on but recently they have increased prices of most products even though no such price increase has occurred in the global market. 

The gap between ebay and FK pricing is starting to close and you have to keep in mind that sellers have to pay ebay around 15% of all sales which includes final value fees, paisa pay fees, listing fees etc. If they can compete with FK despite paying such huge fees, then it shows how greedy FK is becoming.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Mar 21, 2013)

Better to avoid shopping less than INR-500 till the time it's really important to shop online. Though for expensive or say purchase beyond Rs. 500 this postal is still commendable.


----------



## miltus_31 (Apr 2, 2013)

For book people should try
Compare book prices in India. Buy books online from Indian bookstores | IndiaBookStore.net


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

Flipkart is the indian amazon. Shoo Junglee..


----------



## Sarath (Apr 2, 2013)

If you are travelling by a car and it gives 12kmpl (Rs.74/litre) then if what you want to buy is within 8kms then it is cheaper to buy it locally  better use a bike for local purchases in that case. 

On a different note, maybe this will compel people to buy more stuff to club them and save on shipping.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 3, 2013)

Flipkart seems to be getting expensive day by day


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow. I didn‘t see this. Its too much of a rise from the previous minimum of Rs.300

I guess will have to buy everything together now.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmm..

I think before buying on flipkart search on mysmartprice.com to get best deal among all with shipping


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 3, 2013)

I find snapdeal to cheaper for most items.


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2013)

I was searching for this Amkette Magnum Keyboard and mouse combo.
In flipkart, the price was 648.00, whereas HS18 sells at 599.00


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 3, 2013)

Snapdeal also sells it for around Rs.600.


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2013)

I mean, why the product costs more in flipkart. 
I do personally admire the flipkart-feeling right from the Checkout-to-Delivery, but this difference-in-price-with-others just drives me nuts against flipkart.


----------



## ojas1010 (Apr 5, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Those who frequently buy books from FK are affected.



dont buy books individually...buy 2-3 books together!!!


----------



## SahilAr (May 1, 2013)

^^Will Flipkart give discount if you buy two-three books together?


----------



## darkv0id (May 1, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> ^^Will Flipkart give discount if you buy two-three books together?



Nope.


----------



## SahilAr (May 1, 2013)

Then,what is the benefit of getting two three books together?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 1, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> Then,what is the benefit of getting two three books together?





Save shipping costs? Apart from not having to wait for a new book after you've finished reading the previous one.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Save shipping costs? Apart from not having to wait for a new book after you've finished reading the previous one.



@off topic, 

what he means to say is that 

1. you end up paying a lot
2. not everyone can read 100 pages in a day, so a good novel takes a week at the minimum to finish at least.

there was really no need for a facepalm


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 1, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> @off topic,
> 
> what he means to say is that
> 
> ...



Even so, you order another book after a week of reading, and end up paying shipping AND waiting for 3-4 days.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Even so, you order another book after a week of reading, and end up paying shipping AND waiting for 3-4 days.



@offtopic. 

maybe some people are not always sitting at home, free to read books.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 1, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> @offtopic.
> 
> maybe some people are not always sitting at home, free to read books.



You're missing the point. My point was that you're saving money. If you're not a habitual reader, then you already have some unread books on hand if you buy 2-3 books.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You're missing the point. My point was that you're saving money. If you're not a habitual reader, then you already have some unread books on hand if you buy 2-3 books.



@offtopic. 

well thats acceptable, but again circumstantial.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 1, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> @offtopic.
> 
> well thats acceptable, but again circumstantial.



The same can be said about the conditions you posted. Not everything is one size fits all


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The same can be said about the conditions you posted. Not everything is one size fits all



yes. it doesnt same goes for you


----------



## rajnusker (May 1, 2013)

Flipkart is overpriced in most ways.


----------

